# What are your favorite diaper company names?



## Francy (Feb 26, 2003)

Do you ever buy, or not buy, a diaper based on its name?? i'll admit i have passed up a few companies b/c i didn't like the name (any name that has to do with the "activity" that goes on in a diaper is unappealing to me).

my favorite diaper name is "freshies." it sounds so, well, fresh and breezy, and clean. i don't own any freshies diapers, but i started calling my son's diapers "freshies" (as in, "it's time for a freshie dipe?") after i heard the name.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

These are just my little meaningless opinion.










Worst - Poopockets (ugh!)
Best - Full Moon Baby Gear (cute and hip!)

I have not bought many a WAHM dipe because the name turned me off. I'm so shallow like that!





















: There are names with references to body parts in them that can be so totally cute







, but they can definitely be kinda oogy too. It totally depends.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

YES! Anything too cutesie (sp?) or with too many syllables is a total turn-off for me :LOL I also don't like when one diaper site is a twist on another's name...although it must be hard to come up with a new/never thought of way to say "we sell diapers!"


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

I agree that FMBG is one of the best names! Fluffy Mail is also fun (along with First Class Baby and Little Caboose). Some other appealing names are Mosaic Moon, Celestial Baby, Sellin Threads (love that one!)....

I'm sure there are a ton more, but my brain is not functioning properly at this late hour....

(Oh, I also don't like PooPockets







)


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402*
although it must be hard to come up with a new/never thought of way to say "we sell diapers!"

OK, if i were to ever become a WAHM, THAT's what i'd call MY store









and every hyena would be looking for my stocking of WSD's


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennyriver*
OK, if i were to ever become a WAHM, THAT's what i'd call MY store









and every hyena would be looking for my stocking of WSD's

















: Kinda like Wee Cee Dee - I always liked that one too :LOL


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

I don't wanna say but there is one that makes me cringe when I see it, but I will keep that to myself :LOL
I love fullmoonbabygear! I also love luxebaby, it looks so beautiful and fabulious!
I do not buy from companies with animal names or sounds that animals make, gets on my nerves reminds me of "baby talk" <<shudder>>
I will also not buy from a refrence to poop, pee or farts. Its like "yeah I know, its fluff lets not think of such things like what they actually do in it"








:LOL
Ok I am a weirdo.....


----------



## Francy (Feb 26, 2003)

yes kindmomma, YES







:

no reference to what goes on in the diaper!!! ugh!!!!!!!

and no baby talk!

and no baby talk about what goes on in the diaper!! (e.g. "MeGoPoopies")








:







:







:







:


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

I like Toot Sweet. I always start singing that song from "Chitty Chitty Bang Bang". I







it!


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

I do like Sweetiebums & Celestial Baby.

I agree Full Moon Baby Gear is very cute, as is Luxe Baby. Oh, and I really like Cotton Pickin' Creations as well. I also like Wooly Wonders, Mosaic Moon and Fuzbaby.

I ALWAYS confuse SugarPieBaby with SugarPlumBaby with SugarBums...Oh MY!

There are so many, I need to brush up on em.


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

My favs are:

Full Moon Baby Gear
LuxeBaby
FuzBaby
Kool Sheep Soakers
Toot Sweet
Righteous Baby
and I kinda like mine too







:LOL

No I don't stay away from a store because I don't like the name, but I always remember the ones that I don't like the name :LOL (Just won't say it here!)


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meco*

I ALWAYS confuse SugarPieBaby with SugarPlumBaby with SugarBums...Oh MY!
.









ME TOO!

ETA: don't forget SugarPeas!


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristinaB*







ME TOO!

ETA: don't forget SugarPeas!

Egads...no kidding, a 4th.

Word to the wise: No more Sugar in the name!

And bums too..There are A LOT of bums/buns out there.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

This thread makes me really sad. Without giving out too much information (so I'm not violating any guidelines) my diapers are named for "what goes on in a diaper" because my 8 year old ds named them for me. It's cute and he's proud--there's a story behind them. But now to find out someone may pass up my diapers because of the name really saddens me.


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

dont feel bad brayg, the ppl responding are not the only ones searching for dipes








plus it might make u feel better to know that my absolute fave dipe has a name i despise and i just look past it









fwiw, i love when i read the 'story behind the name' on wahm sites







shows the thought u put into ur biz


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks! I just went and put up our "story" (although I'm having some technical difficulties with it and can't get it to show up!). :LOL

I know there are more people out there looking for dipes than the people here...it just makes me sad.


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

I like freshies and wonderoos names
I don't think I ever came across a name that I thought was disgusting, some I thought were a little funny, but it's all good! It's all in the name of cloth


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Brayg don't feel sad, we're all just having a little fun here.







I'm sure your diapers speak for themselves (and I for one will be getting one when there are mediums available, hehehe) and there's no need to worry about the name.


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brayg*
I know there are more people out there looking for dipes than the people here...it just makes me sad.









Interesting statement and no doubt true. It makes me think that you are taking this personally, as if the fact that some people don't like the name of your dipes as some kind of personal rejection or slight.

It takes bravery for WAHM's to put their wares out there in public, and part of the natural process is that people will comment both positively and negatively on your name and your product. You obviously chose a name that has meaning for you and that you like, but others have different tastes and no personal connection to your family, so it's unrealistic to think that everyone's going to react the same way. So what if some people don't like it?

On the OT, I really like Divine Coverings (though I've never tried a diaper from there) as a name, as well as Bottom Bumpers and several of those already mentioned. I do not like Dingleberryz or however it's spelled.

Karla


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brayg*









This thread makes me really sad. Without giving out too much information (so I'm not violating any guidelines) my diapers are named for "what goes on in a diaper" because my 8 year old ds named them for me. It's cute and he's proud--there's a story behind them. But now to find out someone may pass up my diapers because of the name really saddens me.









Don't feel bad! Really like Karla said, it isn't a personal slight at all. People have personal prefrences that is life. Now if someone told you that your diaper site was named correctly because you had a fat rear (yes someone did say this to me) then you could take it personally. (it was family and they THOUGHT they were funny) My rear is big, I am proud of it, Joe's rear is big now too, and I







it too!

As for names I like, I like Fluffymail because it makes me look forward to getting it double time.







I also like Tye Dye Dreams, because it is descriptive and well makes me dream...







and the ones I don't like are ones that confuse me (that I can't pronounce) or ones that I don't 'get' right away. The Wee Cee Dee that someone mentioned confused the crap out of me for the longest time...no one said I was the brightest bulb in the bunch now....


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

If it's a good diaper I don't care what it's called!







Sure there may be some names I don't care for, but that doesn't stop me from buying. (Ha, if I have premission to buy not much stops me!)

Marnie- Someone really said that to you?







: I love the name of your biz!

I also really like Fluffymail because I think it was ingenious to use that term as a name.


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
Marnie- Someone really said that to you?







: I love the name of your biz!

LOL yep, and thanks, but it was family and they say mean hurtful things like that to eachother all the time, hence the reason we stay HOME more


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allformyboys*
LOL yep, and thanks, but it was family and they say mean hurtful things like that to eachother all the time, hence the reason we stay HOME more









I don't blame you, I would stay home too!


----------



## scrappinmomof3 (Apr 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allformyboys*
The Wee Cee Dee that someone mentioned confused the crap out of me for the longest time...no one said I was the brightest bulb in the bunch now....









Marnie.... guess what? I just *got* it when I read the PP's like of the name. I was like *oh yeah.... We CD! NOW I get it!!!!*

So don't feel bad at all....

And then I am the person who sat in Aladdin (before kids, of course!) and we were reading the credits to see whose voices were in the movie. I turned to my DH and said "what do you think an in-bet-weener is?" The woman in front of us starting laughing hysterically, leaned back and said "that's inbetweener" Man was my face


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

I didn't get Wee Cee Dee until I read this thread either!







for those of us who are a little slow on the uptake!


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifetapestry*
Interesting statement and no doubt true. It makes me think that you are taking this personally, as if the fact that some people don't like the name of your dipes as some kind of personal rejection or slight.

So what if some people don't like it?

It isn't so much that people don't like the name--I can handle that, as long as they are open-minded enough to give the diaper a chance, despite the name. But I saw a few "I won't try xxxx diaper because of the name" which I guess, as a new, upcoming WAHM makes me feel I've got a big ol' X on my face right out of the gate, kwim?

I know my product will speak for itself, *if* I can get people to try them, but if they are going to stay away because of what I've named them, then I guess I would take it personally.

Anyhoo...just offering a different perspective from the WAHM side.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

i think some of the names that refer to what goes on in the diaper are kinda cute. poopockets? it's funny. a pocket full of poo. but then my sense of humour can be a little....unique.
i







Loveybums, myself, and Warm Heart Woolies.







s to all the creative mamas and your clever names for your businesses. goodness it's hard to pick one you know, we tried and tried to come up with a creative name for our farm and came up dry. So it's just *our last name here* Farms. Now that's lame.
I'd never be able to think of something myself!


----------



## jennay (Mar 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
I didn't get Wee Cee Dee until I read this thread either!







for those of us who are a little slow on the uptake!


I've been







over that one too! I'm so happy I finally get it!


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allformyboys*
My rear is big, I am proud of it

I SO see a DDDDC in your futre.

Karla


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brayg*
It isn't so much that people don't like the name--I can handle that, as long as they are open-minded enough to give the diaper a chance, despite the name. But I saw a few "I won't try xxxx diaper because of the name" which I guess, as a new, upcoming WAHM makes me feel I've got a big ol' X on my face right out of the gate, kwim?

Customers or potential customers aren't required to be open minded about anything, much less something about a product or business practices related to it. We have so many choices for diapering products now that it is many times our personal preferences that guide our decisions to try or not try something. Some people won't buy diapers from websites with typos (hi Marnie!), I won't buy diapers from websites that have religious content on them, and I've seen various other reasons for not trying products that range from don't like the website design to poor quality pictures or unfavorable return policies. Customers are very idiosyncratic in their preferences, and you don't need to satisfy everybody to have a decent business. So I say make your choices and be proud of them, find your niche, and avoid dwelling on what people say they don't like (unless it's constructive feedback).

Karla


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

My fave names that sound appealing to me:LOL
Beccabottoms-I also like her Sarah's Sheep Shells product name







Very sweet!
Knickernappies- different and makes me think of those knickers I used to love when I was like 3 or 4 and they were all the rage
Mudpiebabies-again, childhood nostaglic memories and sweet graphics to boot!
Grow Me a Rainbow-VERY different name and let's face it-the lady has some cute diapers! I must have one!!
Luxe Baby- reminds me of why I like Baby Gap- It sounds classy








Kiwi Pie- I'm on Weight Watchers, and this is a fat-free, point-free treat for my ears to hear or my eyes to read


----------



## ChaiBee (May 25, 2004)

I got started with Daisy Doodles because I liked the name (of course, I did read the reviews at Diaper Pin - it was long before I came to MDC and learned about the Hyena Factor).


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allformyboys*
the ones I don't like are ones that confuse me (that I can't pronounce) or ones that I don't 'get' right away.

ditto --like, what is a muttaqin?


----------



## jmreinke (Jan 1, 2003)

I like the name Very Baby - never tried one of her dipes, but I like the simplicity of the name.

I also like Luxe Baby. What a great name! I just about makes you want to buy something from there, just from the name alone.

Cloth Daddy is nice too. Again, it is simple.

I get confused by all the Lovey Sugar Bums type names. I don't have anything against them, but I can't keep them all straight.


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
ditto --like, what is a muttaqin?

muttaqin means 'righteous'
pronounced moot (as in oo in the word book) -ta-keen

HTH


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmreinke*
I like the name Very Baby -I like the simplicity of the name.









:


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

ditto on wanting the link to brayg's store.lol. now i'm curious
can anyone who has it post it or pm me
thanks


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neveryoumindthere*
ditto on wanting the link to brayg's store.lol. now i'm curious
can anyone who has it post it or pm me
thanks









She's not open yet, but should be soon!







It's a very cute story how her diapers got named too.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

knit in your pants is clever...


----------



## ChaiBee (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neveryoumindthere*
ditto on wanting the link to brayg's store.lol. now i'm curious
can anyone who has it post it or pm me
thanks









Me too!


----------



## CurlyMint (Apr 24, 2003)

I think 'Holy Sheep Yarns' is funny. I have no idea if it is a religious thing but it reminds me of saying "Holy Sh!t" and I like that









I love the name "Luxe Baby" and I think "Lucy's Hope Chest" is cool too.


----------



## Francy (Feb 26, 2003)

ooh--forgot righteous baby. that's my other fave.

and cloth baby. so simple.

wee cee dee. i just got it too!!

thanks for the help on muttaquin. i was saying it wrong, and never thought to look it up. didn't know the word.

now i want to hear about brayg's dipes too!

btw: i'll buy from a site with typos and spelling errors, but i always wonder if the wahm would want to know about them. i don't want to sound snotty. i spell tons of stuff wrong too!!


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifetapestry*
Customers or potential customers aren't required to be open minded about anything, much less something about a product or business practices related to it. We have so many choices for diapering products now that it is many times our personal preferences that guide our decisions to try or not try something. *Some people won't buy diapers from websites with typos (hi Marnie!)*, I won't buy diapers from websites that have religious content on them, and I've seen various other reasons for not trying products that range from don't like the website design to poor quality pictures or unfavorable return policies. Customers are very idiosyncratic in their preferences, and you don't need to satisfy everybody to have a decent business. So I say make your choices and be proud of them, find your niche, and avoid dwelling on what people say they don't like (unless it's constructive feedback).

Karla

LMAO I nearly spit my pop out at this!







I knew it would come back to bite me in my butt (my very large one thank you







) And you know I was adding to/re-writing part of my site and thought "OMG If I was shopping here I would close this window!" I tend to write late at night and I run on and on and ON (Big mouth to go with that big butt) but it is also a lot easier to see 'other peoples' spelling/wording errors than it is yourself.









I agree with the religion point in a way, there are certian sites where I 'know' the momma's and know their intentions are true to their faith (what ever faith that may be) and I don't have a problem with that, there are a few that use religion just to get sales (been quoted to say she would use Jesus on anything as long as people were paying through the nose for it) and that I have a big BIG problem with, so I don't shop there. Simple as that.







I think that religion is something that is personal, if you want to share that is wonderful but to use it in that way, for personal gain is wrong, and if your ethics lack there they are bound to be shaky in other places as well.


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
I didn't get Wee Cee Dee until I read this thread either!







for those of us who are a little slow on the uptake!

Man I am SO glad I am not alone on that one!! LOL I think it is because I don't say "CD" when I talk about Cloth diapers IRL yk? Like I tend to sometimes say LOL or even DH but I never use CD like that, so I think it was something I didn't click with!







Honest I do have a brain, and it DOES work (part-time although right now I think it is on maternity leave)


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifetapestry*
I SO see a DDDDC in your futre.

Karla









: :LOL well it matches my oh so big mouth


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

I like the name TYEDYEDREAMS. I like my own too because it is all about my daughters. I also like Mudpies and I really dig her labels. FMBG has always been cool!


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allformyboys*
Big mouth to go with that big butt

I think you are actually FISHING for a DDDDC







jk

I'm not going to reopen the religion and business practices debate, but your Jesus example is so sad it's almost funny. I get your point and it's a good one, even if my own opinion is somewhat different.

Karla


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

I hope I didn't offend anyone with my "animal" comment. We were being honest. I just have hang ups I think we all do


----------



## lori810 (Feb 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brayg*
It isn't so much that people don't like the name--I can handle that, as long as they are open-minded enough to give the diaper a chance, despite the name. But I saw a few "I won't try xxxx diaper because of the name" which I guess, as a new, upcoming WAHM makes me feel I've got a big ol' X on my face right out of the gate, kwim?

I know my product will speak for itself, *if* I can get people to try them, but if they are going to stay away because of what I've named them, then I guess I would take it personally.

Anyhoo...just offering a different perspective from the WAHM side.









Actually, I would appreciate a thread like this if I were you. If people really aren't buying the diaper b/c of the name - maybe its a good reason to consider a new name - if your intention is to sell the diapers to the most amount of people.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lori810*
Actually, I would appreciate a thread like this if I were you. If people really aren't buying the diaper b/c of the name - maybe its a good reason to consider a new name - if your intention is to sell the diapers to the most amount of people.

No, that's not my intention--I don't think I could keep up with the demands of selling to the most amount of people. :LOL









I guess for the most part, it just saddened me to know that there are people (and quite a few on this thread alone, which leads me to believe that there are probably WAY more out there who feel the same way) who would NOT try something just because of the name.

In fact, in the beginning, I did fret over the name for this very reason. I was worried people wouldn't give me a chance because it has the word "pee" in it. But there's a story behind it and I know it's the right one. And I guess I had more confidence that this wouldn't be an issue.

If I changed the name, I would have to break my very proud 8 year old's heart and tell him that because of the name (one that he picked out) there are people out there who wouldn't even bother to give us a try. I wouldn't do that-it's not something I would want to teach him.

I'm sure of our name and wouldn't even consider changing it at this point. I'm proud of it and proud of my ds. But, as I said, sad that it's even an issue to some people. That's all.


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifetapestry*
I think you are actually FISHING for a DDDDC







jk

I'm not going to reopen the religion and business practices debate, but your Jesus example is so sad it's almost funny. I get your point and it's a good one, even if my own opinion is somewhat different.

Karla

:LOL I figure the more I look like I am fishing the less likely I am to actually GET one







smart cookie I am....LOL

Yeah I don't want to re-open that debate either, but it does have to do with the name thing. I also don't want to go back to the spelling error thing....Terrified someone will go to my site and see why a hypocrite I am there....LOL I am working on it honest!


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allformyboys*
I also don't want to go back to the spelling error thing....Terrified someone will go to my site and see why a hypocrite I am there....LOL I am working on it honest! 

Oh yeah, check your policies page . . . .

Karla


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brayg*
If I changed the name, I would have to break my very proud 8 year old's heart and tell him that because of the name (one that he picked out) there are people out there who wouldn't even bother to give us a try. I wouldn't do that-it's not something I would want to teach him.

I would like to make a gentle suggestion (as gentle as I'm capable of being anyway) that you consider dialing back your emotionality here. I just don't think it's a terrible tragedy that some people don't like diaper names with poo and pee and g-d-knows-what-else bodily functions or excretions in them, or at least that they dislike them enough not to want to try and buy them. Most things you do as a business person have consequences for who you will sell to and how much you will sell. I don't think it's such a terrible lesson to an 8 year old that he isn't immune from this.

But, you certainly have piqued people's interest in knowing your product's name. I'll be waiting until your store is launched to hear it and read the story of the name.

Karla


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Brayg: Pm me with the name of your store!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimberlylibby*
Brayg: Pm me with the name of your store!

me too!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

me, too!


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifetapestry*
I would like to make a gentle suggestion (as gentle as I'm capable of being anyway) that you consider dialing back your emotionality here. I just don't think it's a terrible tragedy

I'd like to clear up the fact that I am not an emotional wreck over it or seeing it as a tragedy in the least. Sorry you took it that way. I was just "sad" (maybe I picked the wrong smilie when I posted?) and thought I'd offer another POV. No tears were shed in the typing of these posts.


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifetapestry*
Oh yeah, check your policies page . . . .

Karla

LOL yeah yeah yeah being done being done....I told ya 2 am I am not my most eloquent!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Brayg's stie

Hope it's ok if I post it! Looks like some other mama's have it figured out too, there were 5 shoppers there a minute ago.

Disclaimer - I do not know this mama personally


----------



## bratmobile (Jun 30, 2004)

there are an awful lot of names with bums and buns/bunz out there. they mostly feel too cutsie for me and i think i like names with a little more edge. like monster baby. (just me tho







) and righteous baby is cute too because it reminds me of ani difranco's lable, righteous babe. is that just coincidence? i never realized it but the simple names are always appealing also, like luxe and freshies! and i don't think i have ever avoided or purchased a diaper based on its name. i think i am probably more influenced by the pictures and style of the website.


----------



## MelMel (Nov 9, 2002)

I am so with dejarlais. people ask me about dipes or my dh needs to stock the dipe bag, and i feel like i sound like a dip. all those cutesy names that sound the same 'fuzzibunz' 'sugarpeas' 'happy tushies' 'sugarplumbaby' 'toot sweet' 'fuzbaby' 'squishytushsugarbunny' and i also am not to keen on names that are kids' names, too 'luke's drawers' 'gabriel baby' 'morgansdiapers' 'harlezdipeez' i feel like i stole someones bag and the mom wrote the kids name on their stuff :LOL
I dont like baby talk names, either

my business name rhymes, too, so maybe i should just shut up







:LOL

names i really like (even if i dont always like the dipes/covers







) is fmbg, monster baby (i like those, though), i liked the name 'stinkbombs' ALOT. angel wraps are okay.

I would never not buy a dipe cuz of the name, though. with one exception, Dingleberrys. never ever. i cant tell dh or my mil or a friend to grab dd's 'dingleberrys' or 'how cute dd looks in her new dingleberry' never :LOL


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

I'm not big on cutsie names either. My faves are FMBG, Righteous Baby (FAVORITE!), Holy Sheep, Luxe Baby...I dislike anything with "bums", "bunz/buns", "sweetie", "cutie", "sugar", etc. I don't like baby prints or pastel colors either, so I guess it all fits together.


----------



## penny31 (Jul 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MelMel*
'squishytushsugarbunny'









:







:







:







:







:







:

I agree but the name doesn't stop me from buying. One of my fave dipes has the worst name EVER IMHO but I still keep buying them b/c I like them and I just quietly roll my eyes at the name (not naming names so as to not hurt anyone's feelings!).

My fave is Righteous Baby







It just sounds so... Righteous!

I also love Warm Hearted Woolies, how nice is that?

XOXO


----------



## Lizzie3143 (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
I will also not buy from a refrence to poop, pee or farts. Its like "yeah I know, its fluff lets not think of such things like what they actually do in it"









:LOL that is why i decided AGAINST naming my wahm biz "Wizzie's Dipies". as much as the name made me giggle and smile i knew it would definitely turn people away.

that being said, i just checked out brayg's page i think the dipe name is cute!


----------



## Lizzie3143 (Feb 27, 2003)

ok, now i just read the about us on brayg's site and i am totally laughing out loud!!!! when i talk about PUL i just say it like the word "pull" but i know many mama's say P...U...L. great name mama!!


----------



## cassdarrow (May 29, 2003)

BWahahahahaha!







: Rachel, I love it! I loved it before I read the story! I will be there, stock small, stock girly!


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

awww....thanks gals!


----------



## Yarnia (Aug 29, 2003)

haha
I laughed at the name before I even read your story. Very cute









But then I like diaper names that have to do with diapering and diaper "use" in general rather than baby cutesy names.

I think Full Moon Baby Gear has the best looking site/logos etc....along with a cool name and product.


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

NOW I see it


----------



## mamaroo (Mar 7, 2004)

I was laughing as I read this thread because in the garment industry every single person calls polyurethane laminate
PU. Once my dh said why do they call it PU? the diapers don't stink til after they've been pooped in LMAO
I explained that they were referring to polyurethane and it was like that with all garments not just diapers LOL


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Hahaha, I LOVE the "PeeWell" name! Very funny! :LOL girly mediums girly mediums girly mediums


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

I love it..peewell..that is so cute. I just won one on ebay from you mama and I can't wait to try it!! I love the name









I think Kathleen said she was going to use Stinkeroos for her pockets..I think that's cute too!


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

you gals!


----------

